# [solved] Konqueror: Versteckte Ordner in der Baumansicht

## Gladdle

Ich habe eine Frage zu Konqueror: Wie kann ich versteckte Ordner in der Baumansicht anzeigen? Google liefert gar nichts, zumindest nichts in deutscher Sprache.

"Ansicht" => "Versteckte Dateien anzeigen" gilt nur fuer das Dateifenster.

Oder kann man das in der Konfigurationsdatei vom Konqueror reinbasteln?Last edited by Gladdle on Sun Nov 08, 2009 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Sprichst du von kde4? Da kann man im "Folders"-Panel auch mit Rechts klicken und "versteckte Dateien anzeigen" lassen. Und das geht hier  wenigstens mit Dolphin, konqueror hab ich nicht versucht.

----------

## Gladdle

Jupp, ich rede von KDE4. Laut Wikipedia ist Dolphin: *Quote:*   

> ...Nachdem der Konqueror allerdings ab KDE 3 als zu komplex für einfaches Verwalten von Dateien kritisiert worden war, wurde das Projekt Dolphin ins Leben gerufen. Er ist nun im Unterschied zu Konqueror ein reiner Dateimanager und kann somit an die speziellen Anforderungen angepasst werden.

 

In Dolphin funktioniert das ganze und das Problem ist [solved]. Vielen Dank franzf!

----------

